# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  التـفسيــر الموضوعي

## سنبلة قلم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :
في هذه الصفحة  سأذكر إن شاءاالله نبذة عن التفسيرالموضوعي :

1/مقدمة في التفسيرالموضوعي وفيها :
تعريفه - الفرق بينه وبين أنواع التفسيرالأخرى 
2/نشأته 
3/ألوانه وأشكاله
4/أهميته
سائلة المولى جل وعلا التوفيق والسداد ..

                      :::

----------


## سنبلة قلم

*تعريف التفسيرالموضوعي :*
*يتألف مصطلح التفسيرالموضوعي من جزئين مركباتركيبا وصفيا* 
*معنى التفسير :** هوالكشف عن معاني القرآن الكريم*
*الموضوعي :** هونسبة إلى الموضوع والموضوع يرادبه جعل الشيء في مكان ماسواءكان ذلك بمعنى الحط والخفض أو بمعنى الإلقاء والتثبيت في المكان وهذا المعنى ملحوظافي التفسير الموضوعي لأن المفسريرتبط بمعنى معين لايتجاوزه إلى غيره حتى يفرغ من ذلك الموضوع الذي أردا .*
*تعريفه باعتباره علما على فن معين :*
*هوعلم يتناول القضايا حسب المقاصدالقرآنية من خلال سورة أو أكثر*
*وهذا التعريف اختاره** الدكتور /محمدالخضيري* *ووصفه بأنه من أجمع التعاريف .*
*وعرفه الدكتور/زاهرالألمعي :** بأنه جمع الآيات القرآنية التي تتحدث عن موضوع معين* *مشتركة في في الهدف وترتيبها*
*ثم تناولهابالشرح والتفصيل وبيان حكمة الشارع في شرعه وقوانينه وتعريفه هذا لايعدجامعا بحيث لايشمل البحث*
* في الوحدة الموضوعية للسورة .*
*التعريف الجامع :*
*جامع لمفردات الشيء المعرف ويمنع دخول أشياء أخرى غيرمرادة به ..*

*= يتبع*

----------


## البغوي

شكرا على الموضوع لو رجعت إلى كتاب مباحث في التفسير الموضوعي تألف أ.د محمد مصطفى مسلم ستفيدين أكثر وفقنا الله وإياك وشكرا

----------


## سنبلة قلم

*للتفسير عدة أساليب وأنواع و أبرزها أربعـة :*
*1/التفسيرالإجمالي 2/التفسيرالتحليلي 3/التفسيرالمقارن 4/التفسيرالموضوعي*

*أولا :** الفرق بين التفسير الموضوعي والإجمالي :*
*علمنا أن التفسيرالموضوعي  :*
*هوجمع الآيات التي تتحدث عن موضوع واحد والإحاطة التامة بكل جوانب الموضوع كماورد في القرآن سواء من خلال سورة واحدة أو أكثر*

*الإجمالي :*
*تفسيرالقرآن على حسب ترتيب تلاوته والتعرض لآياته آية آية في شرح مبسط يفهمه المتخصص وغيره فتكون الغاية منه إيصال المعنى للأفهام من أقصرطريق مع إضافة ماتدعو إليه الضرورة من سبب نزول أو قصةأوحديث مثل تفسيرالجلالين وتفسيرالسعدي رحمه الله .*

*ثانيـا :**الفرق بين التفسير التحليلي والموضوعي :*
*التحليلي:**أن يقصد المفسرإلى الآيات القرآنية حسب ترتيب المصحف ثم يفسرها ويشرحها*
*بتحليل وتفصيل تفسيرادقيقا موسعا وشاملاللمعاني واللغة وأسباب النزول والقراءات والمناسبات والمقاصدوالأحكا  م ذاكرا في ذلك كله أقوال العلماء وهذا النوع من أسبق أنواع التفسير(أول ظهورا)وإليه ترجع كل التفاسير ويتفاوت فيه المفسرون إيجازا أو اطناباويتباينون من حيث المنهج أي بعضهم يركز على جانب اللغة وبعضهم  على الأخباروالتواري  خ .*
*ومن الأمثلة على مثل هذا النوع من التفسير :*
*تفسير الطبري ،ابن كثير،أضواءالبيا  ن للشنقيطي،تفسيرأ  بي حيان خاص باللغة*
*ثالثـا :**التفسيرالمقارن :*
*هو أن يعمد الباحث إلى بعض الآيات أو إلى سورة معينة ويستكشف آراءالمفسرين فيها ويوازن بين ماجاء في  في كل كتاب ويوضح مسلك كل عالم  في تفسير لكل الآيات .*

*= يتبع...*

----------


## سنبلة قلم

> شكرا على الموضوع لو رجعت إلى كتاب مباحث في التفسير الموضوعي تألف أ.د محمد مصطفى مسلم ستفيدين أكثر وفقنا الله وإياك وشكرا


جزيت خيرا إن شاء الله سأكون على اطلاع بالكتاب ..

----------


## سنبلة قلم

*نشأة التفسير الموضوعي :*
*لم يكن هذا اللون من التفسير معروفا عن المتقدمين بهذا الاسم ولم يظهر بهذا المصطلح إلا في القرن الرابع عشر عندما قرر أن يدرس كمادة في الأزهر إلا أن لبنات هذا العلم كانت موجودة في عهد النبوة ومابعده ..*
*المظاهرالتي من خلالها عرف أن التفسير الموضوعي كان موجود في عهدالمتقدمين :*
*1/تفسيرالقرآن بالقرآن : وقد يكون تفسيرالقرآن بالسنة لب التفسيرالموضوعي وأعلى ثمراته إذ به يمكن جمع الآيات التي تناولت قضية واحدة والجمع بين دلاتها والتنسيق بينها*

*2/آيات الأحكام :حيث قام الفقهاء بجمع الآيات في كل باب من أبواب الفقه مثل تفسيرالجصاص* 

*3/الأشباه والنظائر :وذلك بتتيع لفظة قرآنية ومحاولة معرفة دلالتها المختلفة ومعانيها في كل موضوع من القرآن والأوجه التي جاءت عليهاوهذا لون من ألوان التفسيرالموضوعي وأول وسيلة يلجأالباحثون إليها* 

*4/الدراسات في علوم القرآن :إذ اهتم بعض العلماء بموضوعات علوم القرآن فأشبعوها دراسة وبحث ومن بين تلك الدراسات الموضوعات التي تنصب الدراسة فيها على جمع الآيات ذات الرابط المشترك ...*
*=يتبع ...*

----------


## سنبلة قلم

*ألوانه وأشكاله :*
*1/الإهتمام بكلمة معينة تتضمن** موضوعا فيقوم الباحث بتتبع تلك اللفظة في القرآن ويجمع الآيات التي وردت فيها بعدمعرفة معناها اللغوي ودلالتها ثم يفسرتلك الآيات ويحاول استنباط دلالتها من خلال استعمال القرآن لها .*
*وهذا اللون اهتمت به كتب المتقدمين في الأشباه والنظائر وأيضاالمتأخرين لكنهم حاولوا الربط بين دلالات الكلمة في مختلف المواضع مظهرين بذلك لونا من ألوان البلاغة* 
*مثال /الصبرفي القرآن والمرأة في القرآن* 
*2/الإهتمام بأحد سورالقرآن** بحيث يجعل السورة وحدة متكاملة هدفهاواحدوإن تعددت موضوعاتها فهي تدور حول مركز يسمى الغرض أو الوحدة الموضوعية للسورة*
*مثال :في ظلال القرآن لسيدقطب*
*3/الإهتمام بموضوع ما ودراسته مستقلا عن غيره من خلال القرآن** كأسباب النزول وإعراب القرآن وأحكام القرآن ومجازالقرآن وناسخ القرآن ومنسوخه وغيرها من علوم القرآن التي تعتني بجمع الآيات التي بها رابطة موضوعية واحدة مثال :مفردات القرآن للأصبهاني .*

*أهميتـه :*
*يمكن تلخيصها في الأمور التاليـة :*
*1/إبرازوجوه جديدة من الإعجاز القرآني وكلما أوجد في الساحة أفكاروجدها المفسرجلية في القرآن بعدتتبع مواطن ذكرها مما يدل على سعة القرآن وشموله .*
*2/التأكيد على أهمية تفسيرالقرآن بالقرآن والذي هو من أهم وأجل أنواع التفسير وهونوع جليل .*
*3/إثراء المعلومات حول قضية معينة وذلك لأن التركيز على موضوع واحدوتتبع موارده ومآخذه في القرآن كله يهىء له من العناية والبيان والدراسة مالا يتهيأ له لودرس بالتفسيرالعام.*
*4/أنه يفسح المجال للدارسين في شتى التخصصات لمعرفة مايتعلق بإختصاصه بالقرآن بصورة أعمق مثل رجل الفقه ,الأحكام ,الأموال ,القسمة والمال ،الفلك والعلوم .*

*تم بحمد الله ..*
*هذا ماتيسرجمعه عن التفسيرالموضوعي سائلة المولى جل وعلا أن يتقبله وأن ينفع به ومن أراد نقله فله ذلك وهذا جهد المقل ولايخلو من تقصير فمن وجدخطأ وأبانه فجزاه الله خيرا وأحسن إليه*
*وماكان من صواب فلله الحمد والمنة والفضل .*
*وصلى الله وسلم عليه وسلم ،،،*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

